# Old Whizzer Motors & Asbestos



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi everybody! This thread is not intended to be gloomy, or send anybody into a panic, but instead I hope to educate you about asbestos and it's dangers, so you can work safely around it.  Most of us know that asbestos is very harmful for you, your family, and even your fury little loved ones. Back in the day, asbestos was considered to be "the miracle fiber"! It is heat resistant, acid resistant, it can be woven into clothing, and most importantly, is was abundant and affordable. But in all reality, asbestos is a wolf in sheep's clothing! Asbestos fibers are very sharp, and can cause massive damage to your health. Asbestos fibers can break down until they are over 1000 times smaller then a human hair. These micro fibers are so small that they can float in the air for days on end, and can easily become inhaled. Once inhaled they continually slice into your lungs with every breath you take. Eventually all of these tiny cuts will turn into scar tissue, and can become cancerous. Some people say it is like running up a flight of stairs, and then breathing through a straw. You can read many more horror stories on google. If you want!
Anyway, I always wondered if Whizzer engine gaskets contained asbestos, and after inspecting them, I now know the answer. The answer is yes. Whizzer engine gaskets do contain asbestos!!!
The first gasket I removed was the side cover gasket. It looks like some sort of tar residue, but it has thousands of micro asbestos fibers mixed into it. The head gasket is also asbestos, but it is sandwiched between two pieces of copper.  The gasket between the crankcase and cylinder was also an asbestos mixture (just like the side cover gasket). And like most, the exhaust gasket is asbestos as well. Now on some motors the gasket between the crank case and cylinder looks like some sort of thin paper/fiberboard material (just like the oil breather gasket). I am not sure if these style of gaskets are asbestos, but I treat them as if they are. How do I know that these gaskets truly contain asbestos? The fibers are white, they will not dissolve in acid, they will not burn, and they range in size from micro small to the size of a human hair. Please note, not all asbestos fibers are white! All other fibers will burn away, crumble, or melt back. Could it be fiberglass? No! Fiberglass is man made and consistent in size. Though fiberglass is somewhat heat resistant, it's fibers will melt back and bead up, while asbestos fibers remain untouched. So now that we know asbestos is dangerous, and that Whizzer gaskets contain it, what can we do to stay safe?. Basically you need to respect the stuff. Don't sand on it, don't break it into pieces, and don't inhale it. When I work around the stuff I keep it wet with oil, so the fibers cannot become airborne. I carefully scrape it into a bag, and then double bag it. There are rules and regulations on disposing asbestos, but I think that is for serious contractors who dump large amounts. For those of you who have already carelessly taken a few motors apart, don't panic! Asbestos related diseases are for those who worked around the stuff for a long time, but there is no minimal safe amount. In the end, it is better to be safe then sorry! One last thing, the front drum brake on a Schwinn has Raybestos brake pads, and you guessed it, they are also asbestos. Stay safe, and have fun, and if you have any questions about other asbestos containing products, please let me know.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Jul 12, 2017)

This thread is mainly aimed towards people who plan to rebuild their motor, or rebuild motors for a living. Simply owning and riding a Whizzer will not hurt you as the asbestos fibers will be sealed and secure. However, storing a Whizzer in your front room would not be wise if you have small children. The drum brake does contain friable asbestos, but more importantly, it could fall over on them.  I hope the thread above can be helpful, and keep you guys safe. I have recklessly removed asbestos in my early years due to lack of knowledge, so I hope this helps. Thanks, and take care, Bob


----------

